# Could somebody give me a reading on this Pooch?



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Holly will be 2 months preggo on the 9th.


























And a top view.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sara - 

I have a girl who is 2 1/2 months prego - and she is HUGE compared to your little girl. I would see if there is a cheap vet who can do an ultrasound for you to confirm pregnancy.

Just a thought
Allison


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll call around. =)


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I called one place it's 72$$ for an ultrasound.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I would, because Daisy is due Jan 29th and she is confirmed pregnant by ultrasound with twins. Granted this is her second freshning - but she is huge!

I was actually scratching her sides last night and could not believe how tubby she is!

Let me know!

Al


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Sara- I couldn't see the "pooch" part as the picture was too dark on my computer and she has mottled skin.
At two months mine don't show much either except for Tim who looks pregnant all the time. 
If you can get a picture that has the light coming on her rear I might be able to see better.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonder if we might have missed a baby on ultrasound then for my Daisy. I should take pics of her. She is so stubby, and I think she is just as wide as tall - LOL! I feel so bad since she has 2 months left!

Oh Sara - I do hope for a twin birth of blue eyed doe and buck - hehehe!


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

Not many show much at 2 months! I had one deliver full term who didn't look preggy!!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, she's also a FF and a little on the chubby side.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She very well could be bred though with mine, if I didn't see it happen I can usually tell from under their tail at around 3 months...any earlier I'm un decisive. Binky was definately bred and has hit 2 months on the 1st...and she looks similar in build to your doe.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

With one of my goats, she was clear preggo by the pooch test within a couple of weeks- the other one ???- I think it must vary from goat to goat how soon or maybe if at all, you can use the pooch test to tell.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

That might be true. Would it hurt her/the babies, if I bred her again to a Pygmy buck? Just to be sure she'll have babies?


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

If she's bred, she would not come back into season and wouldn't accept the buck anyway-


----------

